# Anybody have a tailstock for a south bend



## thriller007 (Sep 30, 2021)

Anybody have a extra tailstock kicking around for a South Bend model A. I’ve been tripping over this lathe I was thinking of fixing up but have lost motivation as of late. possibly if I had a tailstock it would motivate me more. Or it might not but at least it would be complete.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 30, 2021)

south bend tailstock | eBay


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 5, 2021)

@140mower Can you help him?


----------



## Doggggboy (Nov 5, 2021)

thriller007 said:


> Anybody have a extra tailstock kicking around for a South Bend model A. I’ve been tripping over this lathe I was thinking of fixing up but have lost motivation as of late. possibly if I had a tailstock it would motivate me more. Or it might not but at least it would be complete.


Depends on how bad you want it , I guess. Not my ad.




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## thriller007 (Nov 5, 2021)

Doggggboy said:


> Depends on how bad you want it , I guess. Not my ad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes that thing is pricey!!!


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 5, 2021)

thriller007 said:


> Yikes that thing is pricey!!!



No kidding LOL...


----------



## 140mower (Nov 5, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> @140mower Can you help him?


Unfortunately, I don't have an abundance of those.... Almost everything else though.... I bought a group of four lathes in  various states of disrepair, but only one tailstock.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 5, 2021)

They say... somewhere out there..... is a rainbow..... and at the end of that rainbow......
(I'm taking photoshop elements self learning, seemed like a productive use of my time LOL)


----------



## 140mower (Nov 5, 2021)

I kinda miss spoke earlier, i I do have a tailstock for an A Model, but it's a 16", I assume that it's a 9" required.  Have to wonder, do tailstocks run away with socks? Nothing else seems to go missing as much as those two..... Do seem like an odd couple though.


----------



## gmihovics (Nov 6, 2021)

I think I ran into a guy selling South Bend lathe parts on Kijiji or FB. let me take a look and see if I can find his ad again.

ok heres the ad. he seems to collect lathes and sell the parts. he has a few ads mentioning south bend but none list tailstock. might be worth reaching out to him though.









						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca


----------



## thriller007 (Nov 6, 2021)

gmihovics said:


> I think I ran into a guy selling South Bend lathe parts on Kijiji or FB. let me take a look and see if I can find his ad again.
> 
> ok heres the ad. he seems to collect lathes and sell the parts. he has a few ads mentioning south bend but none list tailstock. might be worth reaching out to him though.
> 
> ...


Thanks I sent him a message to see if he has anything


----------

